# ereignis-id 6008



## king_hoe (30. Oktober 2008)

hallo liebe gemeinde. ^^

ich habe folgendes problem...
mein pc (vista ultimate 64-bit) startet manchma einfach neu. das passiert in den unterschiedlichsten situationen, mal beim spielen, mal beim kopieren von dateien mal im leerlauf...also kann ich nich sagen, dass es nur unter last auftritt. meine fehlersuche hat mich von zu hohen temps über treiberprobleme bis hin zu nem vista-internen problem geführt, da ich einige hardware (cpu, ram, graka) getauscht habe. also habe ich alle temps penibelst überwacht, alle treiber neu installiert un schlussendlich vist neu aufgesetzt un den ganzen rechner neu aufgesetzt. jetz is nix weiter außer treibern un vista selbst is nix installiert. es passiert trotzdem noch, wie oben beschrieben beim dateien kopieren oder auch im leerlauf. das ereignis-log von windows zeigt mir folgenden fehler an:

Das System wurde zuvor am 28.10.2008 um 16:23:26 unerwartet heruntergefahren.

Detailanischt I:
*+**System*
*-**Provider*[ *Name*] EventLog
*-**EventID*6008[ *Qualifiers*] 32768
*Level*2*Task*0*Keywords*0x80000000000000*-**TimeCreated*[ *SystemTime*] 2008-10-28T15:26:05.000Z
*EventRecordID*12344*Channel*System*Computer*King_Hoe-PC*Security*
*-**EventData*
16:23:2628.10.20087671D8070A0002001C00100017001A00A702D8070A0002001C000F0017001A00A702600900003C000000010000006009000000000000B00400000100000000000000
*Binäre Daten:*

In Wörtern
0000: 000A07D8 001C0002 00170010 02A7001A 
0008: 000A07D8 001C0002 0017000F 02A7001A 
0010: 00000960 0000003C 00000001 00000960 
0018: 00000000 000004B0 00000001 00000000 

In Bytes
0000: D8 07 0A 00 02 00 1C 00 Ø.......
0008: 10 00 17 00 1A 00 A7 02 ......§.
0010: D8 07 0A 00 02 00 1C 00 Ø.......
0018: 0F 00 17 00 1A 00 A7 02 ......§.
0020: 60 09 00 00 3C 00 00 00 `...<...
0028: 01 00 00 00 60 09 00 00 ....`...
0030: 00 00 00 00 B0 04 00 00 ....°...
0038: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

Detailansicht II:
*-* <Event xmlns="*http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event*">
*-* <System>
<Provider Name="*EventLog*" /> 

<EventID Qualifiers="*32768*">*6008*</EventID> 

<Level>*2*</Level> 

<Task>*0*</Task> 

<Keywords>*0x80000000000000*</Keywords> 

<TimeCreated SystemTime="*2008-10-28T15:26:05.000Z*" /> 

<EventRecordID>*12344*</EventRecordID> 

<Channel>*System*</Channel> 

<Computer>*King_Hoe-PC*</Computer> 

<Security /> 

</System>


*-* <EventData>
<Data>*16:23:26*</Data> 

<Data>*28.10.2008*</Data> 

<Data /> 

<Data /> 

<Data>*7671*</Data> 

<Data /> 

<Data /> 

<Binary>*D8070A0002001C00100017001A00A702D8070A0002001C*
*                  03C000000010000006009000000000000B00400000100000000000000*</Binary> 

</EventData>


</Event>


Ich hoffe jemand kann damit etwas anfangen un mir sagen woran es liegt... ich bin mit meinem latein am ende. googlen hat auch nix gebracht, was ich mit meinem fall in verbindung bringen kann.


----------



## emmaspapa (30. Oktober 2008)

Hast Du zufällig einen Bildschirmschoner aktiv!? Wenn ja, mach den mal aus ...


----------



## king_hoe (30. Oktober 2008)

hab ich ausgeschaltet. is trotzdem passiert...


----------



## king_hoe (2. November 2008)

kann mir keiner weiter helfen?


----------



## v3rtex (2. November 2008)

Hast du das Vista Service Pack installiert und zusätzlich noch die Windows Updates geladen?


----------



## king_hoe (2. November 2008)

ja, hab ich jetz mitlerweile auch drauf. jetz kackt er noch öfter ab, aber ohne bs


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. November 2008)

king_hoe schrieb:


> ja, hab ich jetz mitlerweile auch drauf. jetz kackt er noch öfter ab, aber ohne bs


Klingt nach hardware-problemen.Dann sage uns doch mal,aus was für komponenten dein rechner besteht. (anzahl der speicherriegel und evt. übertaktung ist auch interessant).Außerdem währe mal interessant,was der bsod sagt.
Um den zu sehen,mußt du den automatischen neustart deaktivieren unter
Start\Einstellungen\Systemsteuerung\System , links Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen \Erweitert\Starten und Wiederherstellen , Einstellungen 
und unter Systemfehler "Häkchen" bei Automatisch Neustart durchführen raus nehmen


----------



## taks (3. November 2008)

hast du dein NT auch mal gewechselt?


oder hast du beim "einlog-vorgang" etwas verändert?


----------



## king_hoe (4. November 2008)

der bs sagt irgendwas mit usb treiber. habe aber diesbezüglich schonma gegoogelt un auch was gefunden. hab das problem beseitigt. jetz kommen wenigstens keine bs mehr. die abstürze kommen aber noch unverändert vor, auch weiterhin willkührlich (egal ob idle oder last). an hardware hab ich nen evga nforce 790i ultra sli board, nen q9550, ne evga gtx280 sc un 4 gb Corsair  ddr3-1333 mhz. alles noch oc frei. das nt is nen 750 w von alienware. das mit dem neustart is bereits deaktiviert. mein nächster schritt is,dass ich mir über garantie nen neues board schicken lasse. dann setze ich das sys nochma neu auf. ma sehen, vielleicht liegt´s an dem board, da das eh schon ein bisschen rummuckt un keinen 7.1 bzw 5.1 sound ausspuckt (liegt weder an der angeschlossenen hw noch am treiber). könnte das mutterbrett der verursacher meines problems sein?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. November 2008)

Ist dein 4 gb kit ein normales aus 2 modulen oder ein quad-kit?
Hast du es schon mal mit entschärften timings (manuell festgelegt) probiert bzw. mehr vdimm gegeben? (standard für ddr3 sind glaube 1,5v,aber die riegel werden wohl wenigstens 1,8v benötigen)
Auch mal einen leicht erhöhten vcore probiert? (ich weiß,eher unwahrscheinlich,aber versuch macht kluch...)
Im bios gibt es einen health-monitor.Schau dir da mal bitte die werte für die 12v-,5v- und die 3,3v-schiene an und poste sie (wenn du die werte auch unter windows auslesen kannst,dann bitte diese werte).


----------



## king_hoe (5. November 2008)

is nen normales aus 2 riegeln.
ja, du hattest recht mit dem vdimm. stand auf 1,5 v. hab´s jetz manuell auf 1,825 v gestellt, da die riegel zwischen 1,8 bis 1,9 v benötigen. sollte ich den wert noch etwas erhöhen? ich werde jetz erstmal probieren, ob das die ursache is, oder sollte ich die anderen möglichkeiten gleich mit testen? danke schonma für den ersten ratschlag. hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. November 2008)

king_hoe schrieb:


> is nen normales aus 2 riegeln.
> ja, du hattest recht mit dem vdimm. stand auf 1,5 v. hab´s jetz manuell auf 1,825 v gestellt, da die riegel zwischen 1,8 bis 1,9 v benötigen. sollte ich den wert noch etwas erhöhen? ich werde jetz erstmal probieren, ob das die ursache is, oder sollte ich die anderen möglichkeiten gleich mit testen? danke schonma für den ersten ratschlag. hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können.


Tja,das naheliegenste wird halt immer zuletzt ausprobiert.
Den rest brauchst du dann eigentlich nicht probieren.Ich denke,das wird es gewesen sein.Höher wie 1,9v würde ich den vdimm aber nicht stellen,wenn die module so angegeben sind.Schließlich ist das schon völlig außerhalb der spezifikation für ddr3 und mit mehr volt verschlechtert sich dann nur noch die signalqualität (was auch zu problemen führt).
Als einziges kannst du mal noch die voltages im bios kontrollieren (3,3v;5v;12V).Alle werte sollten nicht exorbitant schwanken (+/-0,5v oder so) und leicht über soll liegen (bei 3,3v bis zu 3,39 und bei 5v bzw 12v bis zu 0,5v mehr)


----------

